# Baby belly part 2



## Dee214 (Jun 15, 2022)

Hello,
I posted back in May about a mare we recently purchased.
Long story, but ideally not a great situation she was in.
She was kept with a 2 year old stud and her 3 year old daughter that was still nursing….
So as if April 8th her daughter was weaned off of her. 
Her bag (I’ll insert a photo) isn’t dried up and I can very easily express milk (yellow in colour, runny like water and not sticky). However she also isn’t bagged up in my opinion. 
From the side she isn’t overly huge, but she is incredibly wide if looking head on. 
Her neck isn’t crusty and she has no sign of founder or laminitis surprisingly enough. I was quite worried about that with her size. 
Anyone thinking she might look in foal or just fat? 
There is no way she will allow a vet to palpitate her. She is still very untrustworthy of allowing people to handle her too much…the farrier was very patient lol. 
She does however come out and loves to follow us around the farm when doing chores so don’t mind the photos of her loose! She thinks she’s a dog. That and round pen work has really been helping her with her fears. 
What do you guys think? Baby or board or time for the Jenny Craig pen?


----------



## Dee214 (Jun 15, 2022)

This is a photo of the first day she arrived.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi Dee hows your little mare going ? Is she getting bigger and hows her udder looking ?


----------

